# rigs off alabama coast



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't fish perdido/orange beach in awhile, last time went with a friend, we fished 10-15mi sw of perdido, tied off to some rigs , guess 30-60ft caught mixed bag. Will be bringing my boat from Destin this week, to fish with the wife and another couple. Thought the rigs would be gentle relaxing trip for the ladies to fish. Can you still use a rig hook on them, and some rigs better than other?, or pick and choose. They don't need anything big just action,

thank you,


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Going to be more like 20 miles from PP.



Good Luck!!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

the 908's and the 916 rigs....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *rigrunner05 (7/14/2008)*the 908's and the 916 rigs....




Do you run the 24 cape horn "rig runner" out of sherman cove?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

yes you can still use a rig hook and just pick one.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

no..that boat used to be Bobby Godfrey's boat out of pensacola (thats where i got the name though)..I'm on the 31' cape horn w/ the wrap on it...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What about the rigs that are manned? Are they usually fine with tieng off?


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

as long as theres no jack-ups docked w/ it they dont mind...


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rigrunner05 (7/15/2008)*as long as theres no jack-ups docked w/ it they dont mind...


How would you know you don't even fish therigs....oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How come I cant see your avatar Bow Down???

:letsdrink


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

one day you will Clay:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope I grow up to be a cool kid!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

yo rigrookie05 you got any damn idea how farther west 908 is than 916???


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rag-Tag (7/23/2008)*yo rigrookie05 you got any damn idea how farther west 908 is than 916???


Umm ......20.7nm?oke


----------

